# Test E. Cycle Tomorrow...



## tryn2getbig (Apr 15, 2007)

I will be starting my cycle of Test E., Deca and Dbol tomorrow. I was just wondering, am I going to have to keep taking the vitamins and what not while on this cycle? I was taking B12, Vitamin C, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Milk Thistle, and some other vitamins while on the M1T cycles. I know since M1T is bioavailable, it was harder on the liver. Is this the same for injectables? I just want to make sure everything is in order before I start.

Thanks for the assistance...


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 15, 2007)

The same precautions you took with M1T should be taken with dbol.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm using a 23ga. needle, but its taking like 3-4 minutes to shoot. Will a 21ga. make a difference when the test is coming out? Anyone know of what the reccommended ga. would be to use for test e and deca?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 17, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> I'm using a 23ga. needle, but its taking like 3-4 minutes to shoot. Will a 21ga. make a difference when the test is coming out? Anyone know of what the reccommended ga. would be to use for test e and deca?



Brother that's like poking yourself with the blunt end of a stick. 23g should be fine for most gear (more than fine) if you heat the vial first.


----------



## microtel (Apr 17, 2007)

I always use 21G for all Test Cyp injections, w/a 1" needle. 
Takes only a few seconds. Draws from the bottle easy too.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 17, 2007)

That must be thick gear. I use 22 gauge in the glutes. Put the vial in a warm (not super hot) bath of water for 5 minutes.


----------



## microtel (Apr 17, 2007)

How do you reach the Glutes by yourself?
With help, yes, but alone...? 

Seems awkward. Technique?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 17, 2007)

microtel said:


> How do you reach the Glutes by yourself?
> With help, yes, but alone...?
> 
> Seems awkward. Technique?



has to be done with one hand...push it in...hold in place and pull back on plunger....no blood...push in the plunger...all done!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 19, 2007)

I will try heating the vial up with some warm water. If you all say it will work, I'm all in! As for the needles, I'll stay with what I got for now.

One more question, I know after an M1T cycle, it took a couple weeks for my libido to get back to normal. Is this going to be the same after this cycle, if not worst? If so, is there anything with PCT that can help get it going sooner? I will be heading home for about 10 days and want to make sure I can "perform" while back. I'm going to be back mid July and I don't want to cut my cycle short in order to be "normal" again. If all else fails, there are the magic blue or white pills! Any suggestions?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, with my reading it seems as hCG would help with the last question. Are there any internet "research" sites out there that would offer such a solution?


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 19, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> has to be done with one hand...push it in...hold in place and pull back on plunger....no blood...push in the plunger...all done!



i don't think aspirating is even necessary with glutes, cant hurt tho


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 19, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> i don't think aspirating is even necessary with glutes, cant hurt tho




I think its very unlikely you would hit a vein that deep...but I have gone through them before  because when I pull out I bleed like a stuck pig...better safe than sorry.


----------



## LAM (Apr 21, 2007)

I use a 25g for everything but I go in the pecs, quads and calves.  too hard to reach the ass these days.  just warm up the vial with some warm water from the sink


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 21, 2007)

LAM said:


> I use a 25g for everything but I go in the pecs, quads and calves.  too hard to reach the ass these days.  just warm up the vial with some warm water from the sink



Does it matter where the inject point is? Does injecting into the chest give different results than the leg, arm, or calves?


----------



## LAM (Apr 21, 2007)

nah...results will be the same regardless of the injection site. I just find in easier to inject in those sites as I don't have to use a mirror so I'm more relaxed.  and with more inj sites you end up hitting the same spot less and of course using a smaller gauge needle causes less trauma to muscle


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 21, 2007)

LAM is back


werd.


----------



## LAM (Apr 21, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> LAM is back
> 
> 
> werd.



shoot me an email.  I think I owe you some $


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 22, 2007)

I was wondering, would it make too big a difference to add 50mg-100mg. Test Propionate for the first week or two? I have some and have read that it only lasts about two days but it helps with strength increase and increases appetite. So, if I were to add 50mg every two-three days for first week or so until the enanthate kicks in, would it make a huge difference? 

Is it recommended to use a needle more than once? I don't want to, but in case the other needles don't arrive by the time I run out. Thanks...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> I was wondering, would it make too big a difference to add 50mg-100mg. Test Propionate for the first week or two? I have some and have read that it only lasts about two days but it helps with strength increase and increases appetite. So, if I were to add 50mg every two-three days for first week or so until the enanthate kicks in, would it make a huge difference?
> 
> Is it recommended to use a needle more than once? I don't want to, but in case the other needles don't arrive by the time I run out. Thanks...




You can run the prop for the first 2-4 weeks but you will increase risk of sides and getting gyno.

I wouldn't use a needle more than once....its asking for infection and increased pain when injecting...not to mention bacteria into the vial you are reusing....so long story short...NO...wait till you get mroe pins...depending on where you ordered them from its usually only a few days....or pay out the ass at walgreens for them....or you should have planned this a little better....or maybe don't start the cycle until you have everything you need...like the pins! I hope you have considered what you are doing for PCT...and actually have the stuff. You must not be the planner type huh?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 22, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> You can run the prop for the first 2-4 weeks but you will increase risk of sides and getting gyno.
> 
> I wouldn't use a needle more than once....its asking for infection and increased pain when injecting...not to mention bacteria into the vial you are reusing....so long story short...NO...wait till you get mroe pins...depending on where you ordered them from its usually only a few days....or pay out the ass at walgreens for them....or you should have planned this a little better....or maybe don't start the cycle until you have everything you need...like the pins! I hope you have considered what you are doing for PCT...and actually have the stuff. You must not be the planner type huh?



Actually, I did plan ahead. I had enough pins for my cycle and then some. I have everything I need for PCT, except HCG which is on it's way. Only thing  I didn't plan on was another person doing the cycle with me. He didn't have anything, just what I had so that put a damper on my plans. Plus I already started when he told me he wanted to cycle as well. Oh, and I'm in Iraq, so we haven't got a walgreens that I can pay out the ass at... And it definitely doesn't take a few days to get here either! More so 14-19 days.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> Actually, I did plan ahead. I had enough pins for my cycle and then some. I have everything I need for PCT, except HCG which is on it's way. Only thing  I didn't plan on was another person doing the cycle with me. He didn't have anything, just what I had so that put a damper on my plans. Plus I already started when he told me he wanted to cycle as well. Oh, and I'm in Iraq, so we haven't got a walgreens that I can pay out the ass at... And it definitely doesn't take a few days to get here either! More so 14-19 days.



Its cool you want to help your friend out...but you shouldn't put yourself in a bad situation doing it.


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 23, 2007)

When I was in Iraq it would take up to 4 weeks to get shit sometimes...it sucked trying to plan anything.


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 23, 2007)

LAM said:


> shoot me an email.  I think I owe you some $



I remember you were a vet when I first got to this board, what was the layoff about if you dont mind?


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been feeling really lethargic lately, does this have anything to do with the cycle? If so, is there anything to battle it?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 25, 2007)

Dbol does that to many people. First time I used it, I started sleeping an extra 2 hours a night. It may improve as your test level builds up.


----------



## KungFu (Apr 25, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> I have been feeling really lethargic lately, does this have anything to do with the cycle? If so, is there anything to battle it?



That has happened to me in the past I started taking B comples vitamins and regained all my energy back, worked for me.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 28, 2007)

Alright, I'm at the end of my second week and it seems as though the test has, or is, kicked in... I was in the gym yesterday and I went up 20lbs in one week on my shoulder press... I know it's not much, yet, but I have been struggling to get 135. Last week I got it 3 times and needed help on the last three. This week, I got in there and started out heavier with warm-ups, did more sets with heavier weight and ended at 155 for five, but needed a little guiding for six. I haven't gained much weight yet, but that will come in the weeks to follow. I have legs today and am looking to make another huge gain! I'll follow up that my progress from workout to workout.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok... Made even bigger gains today! 

Last week:

185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5 <-- Stuggled and spoted last rep

This week:

185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5 <-- Spotted 4 and 5
285 x 1

Let me ask a question, is this going to happen every workout session? Making gains like this I mean... When I was in the gym, I was just so confident after my first couple sets, that I didn't want to stop! I didn't want to leave at 285 because I think I could have gotten 295 if went one more time, but I wanted to leave something for next week! But every exercise that I did I just did better than EVER before... You know, the M1T cycles I did having nothing in comparance to this!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 28, 2007)

Got another question, my injections have been done by a friend of mine. He's actually kinda certified as a nurse and is also doing this cycle with me. I have to inject myself my next go around because I will be away for a few days. Can anyone suggest a good place to inject? He was telling me to hit the arm, but it seems kinda akward reaching across the body. Is the leg an easy place to hit that doesn't seem to painful? Pain doesn't really matter, getting over having to inject myself for the first time is a different story. I'm a little nervous doing it on my own. Also, I preloaded my pin but there seems to be a few tiny little bubbles at the top near the needle, is this okay? The whole airbubble in the bloodstream stopping the heart thing is got me a little nervous to. But I don't know how big the bubble has to be to do that though. Sorry for all the questions, but thanks in advance anyway--


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 28, 2007)

Inject in your delt with a 1" needle. Just hit it straight on in the middle of the medial delt. It's easier than you think. Don't worry about bubbles. Just make sure you are not in a vein.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 28, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> Inject in your delt with a 1" needle. Just hit it straight on in the middle of the medial delt. It's easier than you think. Don't worry about bubbles. Just make sure you are not in a vein.



Solid advice!

I personally like quads...they are easier to reach and keep steady....more likely to hit a bad spot....but its a LOT easier to aspirate on a quad then a delt.

I would pick a glute before a delt....but delts are easy once you do them...most people are more at ease with them.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah... I hit the delt, and it wasn't hard to push in... Took me a minute to actually puncture the skin, but once I did I couldn't really feel it anyway. But it was hard to inject. Pretty awkward too! It took me a few minutes and my fingers kept getting tired from pushing in. When you say it's a lot easier to aspirate, what do you mean? Are you suppose to do that when hitting the delt? I saw that picture that Pirate left about where to inject in the quad. Is it really that hard to get the right spot? and why?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 30, 2007)

It isn't hard to get the right the spot on quads. It shouldn't have been hard to puch the plunger in. Are your muscles tensing up when you shoot. It's very important that they be relaxed and flacid. If you try your quad, make sure it is completely relaxed.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Apr 30, 2007)

nope, my muscles are completely relaxed when I inject. When I said the hard part was the puncturing of the skin, I meant that it was hard for me to do it myself. I had to work myself up to actually stick myself. I touched my skin with the needle about 4-5 times before I actually stuck it in. Then I was holding it with 3 fingers trying to inject it. That was the hard part. I tried placing it in hot water for a few minutes too... Maybe next time I will leave it in for a few minutes more.


----------



## Crazyfist (Apr 30, 2007)

Yo, you should be doing some before and weekly photos for us...


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 1, 2007)

Crazyfist said:


> Yo, you should be doing some before and weekly photos for us...



That shouldn't be a problem. I will get some on here tomorrow. 

Alright, started with the third week. My bench has gone up about the same as everything else. Here is what I got:

Bench:


135lbs x 8 (warm-up)
185lbs x 5
205lbs x 3
215lbs x 3
205lbs x 3
205lbs x 3
135lbs x 15 (burnout)

Last week I was stuggling to get 195lbs for a set of 3. I had to cut this week just a little bit short because I am not at my regular home and I had a meeting to get to. I haven't seen to much of a difference in my appearance, but I did weight myself at 176lbs. I've gained about 10 or so pounds since I started. I don't feel chubby or puffy or bloated, so I don't think much of it is water weight. But I don't know. Tomorrow is back and bi's. I set my personal record last week of 355lbs for 3 on my deadlift. This week I'm shooting for 375 to 385 for 3. I've kinda plateaued at about 105lbs on my curls, but tomorrow I'm shooting for 115lbs. Will check in after workout tomorrow.


----------



## BigDyl (May 1, 2007)

So you do "bench."

Do you do anything else like squat and deadlift?


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 1, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> So you do "bench."
> 
> Do you do anything else like squat and deadlift?



Read the rest of the thread there high speed... This is the first post regarding "bench"! Oh, and if you would have read the rest of that paragraph you would have seen where I mentioned my goal for deadlifts...


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 2, 2007)

Alright... Hit the gym today and concentrated on just back. I set my goal for this week at 365lbs or 375lbs for deadlifting. Sets went as follows:

135lbs x 15
135lbs x 8
225lbs x 5
325lbs x 3
345lbs x 3
375lbs x 3 (Personal Record)
385lbs x 3 (Personal Record)

Today was such an awesome day to workout! I feel better than I have ever felt and so much more confident when I enter the gym! My partner and I, who is also cycling with me, can't believe how well our cycle has started and it's only the third week. If the next 9 weeks go as well as these first three, we're in for some awesome gains!


----------



## kicka19 (May 2, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> That shouldn't be a problem. I will get some on here tomorrow.
> 
> Alright, started with the third week. My bench has gone up about the same as everything else. Here is what I got:
> 
> ...



by those numbers i doubt your ready for gear anyways but gl


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 2, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> by those numbers i doubt your ready for gear anyways but gl




I know that they aren't the greatest of numbers, bench and what not. But things can only get better! I know that by the end of my cycle I'm going to be around at least 275 for bench, around 450 for deadlift, and 350 for squats. Who knows, I could go well above all of that! 

But you may be right, I may not be ready for gear, but I'm doing it anyway. So keep the suggestions coming if you would!

Thanks--


----------



## Pirate! (May 2, 2007)

I was pretty damn small the first time I did a cycle. It was still fun and an interesting experience. I don't regret it, but I didn't need it. The ideal is that a person shouldn't juice until they have many years of experience and are close to their "natural" threshold. The truth is, most steroid users aren't even close to that point and may never be. 

I think the important thing is maintaing health (including metal/emotional) and avoiding injury. Everyone has different values. tryn2getbig has a good attitude--reminds me of me when I was green.


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Pirate, your comments are greatly appreciated! I think that this cycle, being my first, is turing out to be a great experience. I not sure what kind of gains you made with your first, but I hope to make the most out of mine! I'm more and more confident everytime that I hit the gym! Even when I am just walking around or at work, I just have a lot more confidence lately. It's GREAT!!! Plus, I just feel better about being me than I ever did before... That might sound kinda weird, but is that something that gear does to you?


----------



## kicka19 (May 3, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> Thanks Pirate, your comments are greatly appreciated! I think that this cycle, being my first, is turing out to be a great experience. I not sure what kind of gains you made with your first, but I hope to make the most out of mine! I'm more and more confident everytime that I hit the gym! Even when I am just walking around or at work, I just have a lot more confidence lately. It's GREAT!!! Plus, I just feel better about being me than I ever did before... That might sound kinda weird, but is that something that gear does to you?



i really hope all our people fighting in Iraq don't sound like you , yes it can increase confidence, either by placebo or an direct response im not sure


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 4, 2007)

Alright, I hit shoulders tonight and it was another great workout.

105lbs x 15
115lbs x 8
135lbs x 6
155lbs x 6
165lbs x 6
135lbs x 6

After all of this it was just some small stuff, nothing that I have been trying to get bigger with. Plus, had to get in and out of the gym tonight. Another busy, busy evening. 

Tomorrow is leg day... I am shooting to get 285lbs for at least 3. I got it for one last week. I think that I can shoot up and even exceed 285 this week. We will see what we will see. Also, started HCG today, 250iu. This is going on Mondays and Fridays for a total of 500iu per week. Thanks Pirate for the info on the HCG and everything else. Plus I switched to a 21ga for injections. It moved sooooo much faster than the 23ga. and didn't really feel any different. More to come tomorrow...


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 4, 2007)

I have a question though, how long does gear normally stay in your system for? I read that deca can stay up to 30 days and normally stays in the system longer than anything else.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> Thanks Pirate, your comments are greatly appreciated! I think that this cycle, being my first, is turing out to be a great experience. I not sure what kind of gains you made with your first, but I hope to make the most out of mine! I'm more and more confident everytime that I hit the gym! Even when I am just walking around or at work, I just have a lot more confidence lately. It's GREAT!!! Plus, I just feel better about being me than I ever did before... That might sound kinda weird, but is that something that gear does to you?




What ever comes up must come down.  Thats why people get depressed on the Pct get prepared for it I know what you mean though about feeling good its better then any drug I've ever used with the exception of e but that shit only lasts a few hours and used rarely.  Sucks theres probably no girls up there for you.


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone know exactly how long test stays in the system? Test E, Deca, and Propionate...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 6, 2007)

Deca can be detected by a drug test as long as 18 months I hear. 12 months is very common. I don't know about drug testing for test. I would assume since its something they would naturally find in your body it would only be noticeable until your test drops to or below natural levels....take the half lives of the drug and double it...most orals are in your body for about three days max.


----------



## Pirate! (May 6, 2007)

The ytest the epitestoterone ratios, so it remains detectable well after your test levels have normalized from what I understand.

Supposedly, there are some rather new tests that are better, so who knows.


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 7, 2007)

Alright... Not too much of a great gain this time, but was just as good as last leg day. I normally start out pretty lite for warm ups, because that's exactly what it is. So here's the numbers. I'm gonna post some pictures too, just haven't gotten around to doing it yet.

95lbs x 15
115lbs x 8
135lbs x 5
205lbs x 5
225lbs x 5
245lbs x 5
275lbs x 5 (<-- spotted last rep)
225lbs x 13 (burnout)

Was another great day though. I really enjoy working legs! To see what my legs looked like a year ago and to compare them now... It feels great! I can already tell that at the end of my cycle I'm going to be extremely pleased! 

I have been feeling an extra inch or two forming around the gut area. Is this normal? Is there anyway to prevent this? Is there anyway to cut the gut down a little bit while still getting maximum gains from my cycle? I don't want to do anything that is going to hurt me these next 9 weeks. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pirate! (May 7, 2007)

Just manage your diet. Some of it is likely just bloat, so don't let it bother you that much.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 7, 2007)

watch your sodium while on cycle....if you are eating a lot that is a good cause for bloat...happens even when you are not on cycle.


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2007)

Detection times for AAS 

Boldenone Undecyclenate 4-5 months 
Clen 4-5 Days 
Ephedrin 6-10 Days 
Halo 2 months 
Proviron 5 weeks 
D-Bol 5 weeks 
Methamphetamin 6-10 Days 
Primo Depot 4-5 weeks 
Deca 18 months 
Nandrolon Phenylprop 12 months 
Anavar 3 weeks 
Anadrol 2 months 
Winny oral 3 weeks 
Winny inj 2 months 
Test cyp 3 months 
Test enat 3 months 
Sustanon 3 months 
Test Prop 2-3 weeks 
Andriol 1 week 
Tremolon Acet 4-5 weeks 
Test supspenison No metabolites. t/e should 
be back to normal in days. 

Factors which influence the detection times 


Metabolism 
Fluid intake 
Tolerance to the drug 
Frequency of intake 
Duration of intake 
Body fat 
Potency of drug 
Dosage


----------



## gotda2handplus (May 7, 2007)

haha yea im in iraq too bro and your damn right bout that wait time


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 10, 2007)

I hit back last night and it was AWESOME!!! I have really been making some fantastic gains with my deadlift. At the start I was pretty much at 355 for 1, but even that was pretty difficult to get. Last night was another personal record... Here it is...

135lbs x 15 (warm up)
135lbs x 8 (warm up)
225lbs x 5 (warm up)
325lbs x 3
365lbs x 3
385lbs x 3
405lbs x 1 <-- I wanted to quit so bad on this but I knew that I could get it and just pushed right though it. Took me a minute to get it up but I got it! It felt so great because that was my number one goal for deadlift. My next goal is 315lbs for squat, 850lbs for leg press, and 275lbs for bench. I know that by the end of this cycle I will have met all of my goals... Actually, I'm going to exceed all of my goals! I have shoulders tomorrow which I know that I'm gonna do great at too... More to come!


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 13, 2007)

Hit legs last night and was another great workout... I didn't attempt to go up in weight this week, just tried for the same numbers as last week. I want to become consistent with what I'm doing for a week or two and then move up... 

Squats:
95lbs x 15
115lbs x 8
135lbs x 5
205lbs x 5
225lbs x 5
245lbs x 5
255lbs x 5
275lbs x 5 (Next week shooting for 285 for 5)

Leg Press:
200lbs x 8
400lbs x 8
500lbs x 8
600lbs x 8
700lbs x 8
750lbs x 8

Leg Extension:
205lbs x 8
230lbs x 8 (<-- Personal Record)
255lbs x 8 (<-- Personal Record)


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 13, 2007)

If I am not mistaken this has turned into a journal..


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 14, 2007)

Well it's become that and a forum where I can ask questions throughout my cycle. It just helps me track gains and be able to ask questions at the same time. Which leads me to...

I have been pretty much hitting the arms throughout the cycle and would like to hit another part of the body. I'm a little nervous to inject in the leg or the glutes on my own. Is the quad that hard to hit? I know it's right there but I'm just afraid to hit the wrong spot. I'm going to try today because I have been researching all sorts of different websites so that I don't mess it up.


----------



## Pirate! (May 14, 2007)

Hiting the quad is easy. Just come in from the side about 1/3 --> 1/2 off the way down from the hip. When I say side, I mean side of the quad, not side of the thigh. Refer to this thread


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 15, 2007)

Here is a good link for any military personnel that may be using any type of controlled substance.

DOD (Military) Urinalysis (Drug Test) Program

There is some good info on there...


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (May 15, 2007)

I just read the original persons post and Yes u should keep taking ur vitamins and stuff, and even up to milk thistle dosage since ur taking stuff that is hard on the liver


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 20, 2007)

I have hit my initial goals so far for this cycle... I never thought that it would happen, at least not this fast, but it did! My goals were at the beginning:

Bench Press: 225lbs
Squat: 315lbs (<-- Last night)
Deadlift: 405lbs
Shoulder Press: 165lbs

I have met all of my goals in about a month... It's been awesome! New goals have been set as of last night:

Bench Press: 275lbs
Squat: 365lbs (<-- Last night)
Deadlift: 455lbs
Shoulder Press: 205lbs

I go home in July, so my goal is to have hit these goals by that time. Plus that is up towards the end of my cycle too. I really think those goals are reachable. The ony goals that haven't been met so far is my weight... Still looking to get up and past 185lbs. I'm almost to 180 so I think it should be no time at all before I hit that goal.


----------



## tryn2getbig (May 25, 2007)

So it seems my partner is starting to break out, kinda bad. It's all on his back and chest and some on the face. Is there anything that can help fight the breakout? I haven't broken out, but in the event that I do it would also be good info for me.

Thanks--


----------



## Pirate! (May 25, 2007)

Just the standard stuff people use on their face--mostly drying agents like benzol peroxide.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a question, I gave myself a shot in the quad and it has been in nothing but pain since! I have been hitting myself there for a while, there and the glutes, but this is the worst that it has been. Any suggestions?


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Jul 1, 2007)

u probably just hit a place more sensitive than others or u hit a blood vessel or sumthin, i fukd up on my delt and im still in pain after a week. nothin to lose sleep over bro. Also, was it a higher dosage than previous weeks? or a water based inject? those can hurt more sometimes


----------



## musclepump (Jul 11, 2007)

try a ventrogluteal shot. easy as pie.


----------

